
How Guilty Should You Feel About Flying? - alikim
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/10/17/climate/flying-shame-emissions.html
======
planetzero
The irony is that Trump's tariffs on China would be a positive toward our
carbon footprint, because we would end up purchasing less goods from China.

Political bias might just be worse for climate change than anything else.

